# cuando el rio suena, agua lleva



## ienne

hola
por favor
¿qué significa este dicho?
gracias


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Hola de nuevo, Ienne:

significa que, si se comenta algo, motivos habrá. Es decir, que ningún rumor es gratuito. ¿Me explico? 

Un saludo a Croacia


----------



## ienne

hola traductora
un saludo a cataluña 
muchas gracias


----------



## kolya97

¡Qué curioso! Yo conocía "cuando el río suena, piedras trae". 
Saludos


----------



## hosec

kolya97 said:


> ¡Qué curioso! Yo conocía "cuando el río suena, piedras trae".
> Saludos


 



Hola, kolya:

¿Tiene el mismo significado que "cuando el río suena, agua lleva"? (Supongo que sí. Esto de las variantes de los refranes es, a veces, muy curioso).

Saludos


----------



## Víctor Pérez

kolya97 said:


> ¡Qué curioso! Yo conocía "cuando el río suena, piedras trae".
> Saludos


 
Este dicho es una deformación litiásica del original


----------



## kolya97

Sí Hosec, tiene el mismo significado.

Víctor: ¿no será que la versión que tú conoces es deformación pleonástica del original, que es _cuando el río suena, piedras trae _? Porque si el río no llevara agua, dejaría de ser río, ¿o no?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

kolya97 said:


> Sí Hosec, tiene el mismo significado.
> 
> Víctor: ¿no será que la versión que tú conoces es deformación pleonástica del original, que es _cuando el río suena, piedras trae _? Porque si el río no llevara agua, dejaría de ser río, ¿o no?


 
Créeme, *kolya*, si el río no llevara agua, lo último que sonaría serían las piedras .


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

kolya97 said:


> Sí Hosec, tiene el mismo significado.
> 
> Víctor: ¿no será que la versión que tú conoces es deformación pleonástica del original, que es _cuando el río suena, piedras trae _? Porque si el río no llevara agua, dejaría de ser río, ¿o no?


 

Bueno, con tanto cambio climático, más de un río se ha quedado sin caudal... 

Desconocía la versión con las piedras, pero me ha gustado y tiene muchísima lógica


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

Toda la vida había escuchado *cuando el río suena, es porque piedras trae*. Y como han mencionado, significa que cuando hay comentarios sobre un tema o un suceso, es porque hay algo de cierto detrás.

Y creo que sí hay diferencia entre el sonido del agua sola y el de las piedras. Uno puede escuchar un arroyo o un río de regular caudal sólo cuando está cerca. Pero, por si nunca les ha sucedido, cuando ruedan las piedras se produce un ruido ensordecedor que se escucha a mucha distancia.

Atentamente,


----------



## Jellby

kolya97 said:


> Sí Hosec, tiene el mismo significado.
> 
> Víctor: ¿no será que la versión que tú conoces es deformación pleonástica del original, que es _cuando el río suena, piedras trae _? Porque si el río no llevara agua, dejaría de ser río, ¿o no?



Precisamente, el dicho, como muchos otros, recalca algo que es de perogrullo, que cae por su propio peso.

Por cierto, que yo una vez creí oír el río... y no llevaba agua ni piedras, era el viento en los árboles, pero el sonido era igualito al del agua corriendo.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

El dicho es: *cuando el río suena, agua lleva.* 

No porque lo oyera yo así toda mi vida, que así lo oí siempre, sino porque es como también lo recogen la mayoría de los refraneros.

Además, en cuanto a las piedras, el que vive cerca de un río sabe que por muy caudaloso que este pase, las piedras quedan atrapadas en el fondo y apenas si se mueven y, cuando lo hacen, no se les oye. Lo que sí se oye es el paso vivo y rápido, a menudo inquietante, del agua abundante.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Jellby said:


> Por cierto, que yo una vez creí oír el río... y no llevaba agua ni piedras, era el viento en los árboles, pero el sonido era igualito al del agua corriendo.


 
Que precioso lo que cuentas, Jellby... ¡cómo me gustan estas pequeñas anécdotas!



Víctor Pérez said:


> El dicho es: *cuando el río suena, agua lleva.*
> 
> No porque lo oyera yo así toda mi vida, que así lo oí siempre, sino porque es como también lo recogen todos los refraneros.


 
Víctor, veo que precisamente todos compañeros foreros que conocen la otra versión son latinoamericanos. Quizás allí siempre lo hayan dicho con "piedras" en vez de con "agua".

Saludos a todos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Yo nunca había escuchado lo de las piedras. Lo del agua, sí. Y eso que aquí el único río que tenemos dejó de llevar agua hace casi 40 años (excepto en el 87, cuando tuvieron que abrir la presa para evitar que se desbordara).


----------



## borgonyon

La versión que yo conocía menciona las piedras y no el agua.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

No creo que se pueda decir con demasiada autoridad que la versión de un refrán sea más "correcta" que otra. Al fin y al cabo, es sabiduría popular, sin derechos de autor... Y sólo por gusto personal, prefiero el de las piedras, supongo que es porque siempre lo escuché así, y el ser humano llega a querer sólo lo que llega a conocer.

Y claro, un río calmo no mueve piedras, pero cuando las mueve... sí que suenan. Aquí en Perú llamamos *huaico* al fenómeno natural en el que, como consecuencia de lluvias torrenciales, los ríos traen piedras, palos y todo lo que puedan arrastrar. Y ése es ruido de verdad.

Por cierto, ¿no es inherente a un río el llevar agua? Si me pongo quisquilloso... sería como decir que el agua está mojada... 

Saludos,


----------



## Forero

Víctor Pérez said:


> Este dicho es una deformación litiásica del original



¿Un calco?

Puede decir que, cuando suena el río, tú tienes que llevar agua (o traer piedras, o sacos de arena) porque va a haber un diluvio?


----------



## josepbadalona

Hola :
No conocía lo de las piedras, y el refrán me parece muy acertado con el agua = siempre lo he entendido como que para poder ser oído, el río debe tener agua : no se oye nada, ni agua, ni piedras en un río seco... 
Me parece corresponder a un refrán francés según el cual "no hay humo sin fuego" y coincide con la explicación del post 2 de TPS


----------



## mirx

> ToñoTorreónYo nunca había escuchado lo de las piedras. Lo del agua, sí. Y eso que aquí el único río que tenemos dejó de llevar agua hace casi 40 años (excepto en el 87, cuando tuvieron que abrir la presa para evitar que se desbordara).





> borgonyonLa versión que yo conocía menciona las piedras y no el agua.


 
Hace algunas semanas que traté de acordarme del refrán en cuestión, pero no pude recordar si es con agua o con piedras, quizá en México sea de los dos modos, por eso ustedes se contradicen y por eso mismo yo no me acuerdo. De lo que sí estoy seguro es que, en caso de ser con las piedras, no es cómo dice Erasmo Galeno que se escuha en Perú.

Saludos,


----------



## Pirulin Pirulan

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Hilos Unidos*​*Hola a todos:*
*Hay refranes de los que se dice la primera parte y se da por sobrentendido el resto. Con el correr del tiempo nadie sabe realmente cómo continúa. Me pasa eso con el siguiente del cual tengo la idea, pero no lo sé literalmente. Si alguien sabe la versión completa, por favor que agregue lo que falta. Gracias a todos.*

Cuando el río suena...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes:

Eso de que nadie lo sabe... me parece exagerado sobre todo con un refrán tan conocido .
- ... agua lleva

En este post encontrarás varias páginas dedicadas a los refranes españoles.
¡Felices fiestas!


----------



## Pirulin Pirulan

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas tardes:
> 
> Eso de que nadie lo sabe... me parece exagerado sobre con un refrán tan conocido .
> - ... agua lleva
> 
> En este post encontrarás varias páginas dedicadas a los refranes españoles.
> ¡Felices fiestas!


 
Si pregunto es porque nadie me supo responder con seguridad.


----------



## bellota_2601

Cuando el río suena, es porque piedras trae.


----------



## piraña utria

Hola:

Por acá el complemento es "...piedras lleva". Supongo que hay una variación regional, comparando nuestras versiones con lo que expresa Martine.

Saludos,


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Resultados 1 - 10 de aproximadamente 13.000 de "cuando el rio suena agua lleva". 
Resultados 1 - 10 de aproximadamente 1.240 de "cuando el rio suena piedras lleva"
Resultados 1 - 10 de aproximadamente 4.560 de "cuando el rio suena piedras trae". 
Resultados 1 - 10 de aproximadamente 1.190 de "cuando el rio suena agua trae".


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Resultados *1* - *10* de aproximadamente *114* de *"cuando el rio suena agua y piedras lleva"*.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

"cuando el rio suena es porque piedras trae"


----------



## aleCcowaN

El proverbio original es tal como dice las_cosas_facilitas: "cuando el río suena, agua y piedras lleva", luego cada quien lo abrevió a lo que consideró mejor "piedras lleva" porque se sobreentiende que el agua está presente, "piedras trae" porque el hablante parece vivir en un llano cercano a colinas, sierras, montañas o lo que sea de donde viene el río, su agua y sus piedras; o simplemente "agua lleva" para quienes viven en zonas de ríos intermitentes, _wadis_, o más comúnmente ríos de muy poco caudal -hilos de agua- que se hinchan eventualmente con los deshielos o las tormentas -con el consiguiente rumor que el hilo no producía pero el agua "verdadera" sí- o que simplemente dicen "agua lleva" porque la geografía local hace inconcebible un río llevando piedras o emitiendo sonidos, como pasa en Santa Fe o en Buenos Aires.

Si correlacionan las respuestas con la geografía del lugar donde se encuentra el hablante, encontrarán esta curiosidad, y sería buen argumento para una novela policial que alguien se delate por usar esta expresión. En la región pampeana y el Litoral (centro este y NE) argentinos es "agua lleva".


----------



## MOMO2

borgonyon said:


> La versión que yo conocía menciona las piedras y no el agua.


 

Yo no conocía la versión con piedras, ahora sí, pero la versión propuesta en el hilo la he leído hace poco tiempo en un precioso libro que os aconsejo: _La voz dormida_ de la autora Dulce Chacón.


Y sólo por amor de los idiomas os digo (lo sé lo sé: sale del hilo) que en italiano se dice: "se il fiume mormora acqua c'è" que significa : "si se oye el río es que hay agua"

Momo2


----------



## deirdre73

Hola, 

Me imagino que la versión original es "cuando el río suena, porque agua lleva", ya que en España es muy habitual, aparte de que se sequen ríos, en época primaveral, los barrancos de montaña se llenan de agua, por el deshielo, cuando en otra época suelen llevar poca o nada de agua. En sudamérica, aunque yo creo que más bien en países de clima tropical, los ríos siempre llevan agua, por lo que parece que la versión de las piedras, podría haber evolucionado hacia esa versión en esa zona (este tema lo he estado comentando con un amigo de Panamá, donde hay lluvias torrenciales...). 

Un comentario también, para josepbadalona, en español hay un refrán parecido al que comentas, que es "donde hay humo, hay fuego", que tiene un significado similar al del río....


----------



## deirdre73

Perdonad, me "auto-corrijo", donde dije "sudamérica", quería decir "latinoamérica"


----------



## Aviador

deirdre73 said:


> [...] En sudamérica, aunque yo creo que más bien en países de clima tropical, los ríos siempre llevan agua, por lo que parece que la versión de las piedras, podría haber evolucionado hacia esa versión en esa zona (este tema lo he estado comentando con un amigo de Panamá, donde hay lluvias torrenciales...). [...]


En Chile, entre el extremo norte y unos 500 kilómetros al sur de Santiago (36° de latitud sur), los ríos al final del verano del hemisferio sur, en marzo, van casi secos, ya que en el verano (entre diciembre y marzo) no llueve. Para la primavera, en septiembre, cuando comienza el deshielo, es cuando más agua llevan en promedio. Así es que, a pesar de que en este sentido es igual que en España (con las estaciones invertidas, claro) el giro es _cuando el río suena, es que piedras lleva_.
A pesar de que al sur de la zona antes descrita los ríos van bien llenos durante todo el año debido al clima temperado lluvioso y a que casi todos son desagües de lagos, el dicho es el mismo.

Saludos.


----------

